# Marx Transformers



## FlintNodule (Feb 25, 2012)

Hello Everyone! hey, I've over heated my Marx transformer twice and I think it's changed the way my trains run. my question is, can a transformer change it's wattage during operation? Thank you.

Dave


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, the wattage output is a function of the throttle position, current draw, etc.

What's causing the overheating? You should try to get to the root source of that ... something faulty with the transformer itself, or are you running some old, poorly-lubed loco that's demanding an unusually high power draw? Does the transformer have a built-in circuit breaker? Is that tripping? Etc., etc. 

What's the model / vintage / wattage of the transformer?

TJ


----------



## FlintNodule (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi TJ:

Well I left the room twice and the train jumped the track. The Transformer sit for about fifteen minutes with me gone! I know that is a sin!!  The first time the room was full of smoke and the transformer was red hot. Second time I was gone long enough for it to start smoking and get hot as heck. 

I am running a very old Marx 490 0-4-0. It was just serviced but I think the toy shop that did it didn't really know what they were doing. But your right, I have to crank the power up to get it to roll.

The loco will circle my layout but out of the blue it will almost stop and just creep along. No circuit breaker on the transformer. The vintage is the early 60s. The transformer is a 50 watt, model 1209. I want to get away from the old transformer but can find nothing pushing 50 watts. 

I have no dead spots in my layout. At first the loco would circle at half power, but now it wont make it all around without cranking it almost all the way to full power. The foolish over heating of it and the erratic nature of the loco's operation makes me think I've ruined my transformer TJ. But, the loco may be wore out. It's been run a lot, as no white paint remains on it. So it's made many runs over the years. 

Thanks for trying to help me. 

Dave


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

You better throw that old Marx transformer away before you burn your house down. Once it smokes, it is ruined.


----------



## FlintNodule (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you servoguy:

I was thinking I ruined it. Bummer. Oh well, can you tell me, is there a modern transformer that will replace it? I've looked and looked online but can find nothing. I notice you run O gauge trains, do you use an old transformer or a modern one? And yes, I'm very lucky the house is still standing. Very foolish of me, I've learned my lesson, to NEVER leave it alone! As you can tell I'm very new to this hobby. Thank you again for your wise words of advice. 

Dave


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

You can use any of the post war Lionel transformers. If you want something low cost, get a Lionel 1033. I use KWs as they have whistle controls, direction controls, and will run two trains. They also have fixed voltage taps and an internal circuit breaker. Depending on condition they are from $35 up to $100. You can find them on eBay or at a train swap meet. If you don't know where the swap meets are, ask the guys on the forum. Swap meets usually have the lowest cost stuff compared to eBay. You could even buy a Marx transformer at a swap meet. Marx stuff is also available on eBay.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

You might also find stuff for sale on Craig's List.


----------



## FlintNodule (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you for the information!! I need all the help I can get. Have a Great Weekend!


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

You are in a very good place to get information. The guys on this forum are really good about helping other people.


----------



## FlintNodule (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you Sir!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Bruce is on it, any Lionel PW transformer should be fine to run the Marx stuff.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ditto on the suggestion to consider a cheap, postwar Lionel transformer. 1033 would be a good option, for starters.

For a little 0-4-0 loco, something's not quite right that you should have to have the trans at full throttle to run the loco. Either the trans in not kickin' out enough juice, or the loco is plagued with friction (or something) and drawing way too much power.

Also, if your old loco doesn't have a circuit breaker, be careful to never, never let the thing run (15 minutes!) with anything fallen to short-circuit the track ... a misplace screwdriver, or the like.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think I'd be doing some lube-n-tune on that locomotive.


----------



## FlintNodule (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you guys!! I've learned more in this thread than months searching the web!


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

One more hint: Don't pay too much for stuff. There are guys on eBay that think their stuff is gold plated. I learned to bargain with the seller to get a good price, and if the seller won't give me a good price, I move on to the next seller.


----------



## FlintNodule (Feb 25, 2012)

lol.. your right. I just searched for a KW transformer Bruce. I think a fully reworked transformer will fill the bill. I want something that will cut off If I get a derailment. The KWs look large! I have a Marx 1666 2-4-2 that I'm going to get going. I also have crossing gates and signals. The KW is just what I need. Gosh, thank you so much!  Thanks to all.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I suggest setting up a search on eBay and waiting until a good deal comes along. If you're willing to do a little work on them, you can get them pretty cheaply. The reconditioned ones are more expensive.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Flint, as John says, if you can recondition the transformer yourself, you can save a lot of money. If you are not comfortable using a soldering iron, by all means get one that is ready to go out of the box.


----------



## FlintNodule (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Guys! I'll try to recondition one myself. That way I'll save some money. 

Dave


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

For a power cord, I buy an extension cord at Home Depot for $1 and cut off the female end. This cord has a polarized plug, and if you have several transformers, you may want to polarize them all the same. If you are good with your hands and good with a soldering iron, changing the cord is relatively simple. 

There are two rollers inside the transformer that make contact with the secondary winding and move across the winding as you move the control handles. If these are worn out, they are available from several of the parts suppliers. They are relatively cheap. The rollers are held in place by rivets. I recommend soldering the rivet in place rather than trying to rivet it. Make sure the rollers move freely before you solder the rivets. Also, if the arms are bent, straighten them so the rollers are perpendicular to the winding. While you have the transformer apart, lube the whistle controller mechanism. It will move much easier if you do. Use 5W-20 motor oil for lube. I recommend this for everything rather than grease or 3 in 1 oil or light machine oil as the motor oil never gets gummy or dries out.


----------



## FlintNodule (Feb 25, 2012)

Great information Bruce! I can do it. If I run into a snag, I've got this place to fall back on. Maybe I can PM you If I have trouble? Thank you, this means a lot to me.

David


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

FWIW, as far as the polarized plugs, since the originals didn't come with them, a simple way to remedy this issue is a file and about 30 seconds.  The blades are copper alloy, they file really easily.


----------



## FlintNodule (Feb 25, 2012)

Great!  Thank you Sir! I have this thread bookmarked so I can look at it while I do my thing.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Flint, you can look up information on Lionel stuff here: http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/searchcd1.htm


----------



## FlintNodule (Feb 25, 2012)

Fantastic! Thank you Bruce!  WooHoo!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Dave, you didn't say how big your layout is.

As it grows it will consume more power. 
All depends on how big it is now and how much room you have for expansion.
And if it will get any bigger.

All the accessories, lights, and trains will add up.

A KW is 190 watts, as time goes by and if the layout gets bigger you can always add another transformer.

Use one just for lights and accessories and the other dedicated for trains.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I just looked at the KWs for sale on eBay. You have a lot of choices. There is one to stay away from. The transformer core is loose in the bracket, and shipping could do serious damage to everything. I think it is the only one with pictures of the transformer with the case removed.


----------



## FlintNodule (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Big Ed & Bruce.. My layout is only an oval about eight foot long and as wide as four curves. I didn't think about using two transformers. And Bruce, yes there are quite a few KWs to choose from. I hope I can repair the one I get!  Thank you both for such GREAT information! I'll keep you informed.

David


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

We'll help you along with your new transformer, not much on those you can fix as a rule.


----------



## FlintNodule (Feb 25, 2012)

THANK YOU gunrunnerjohn!! You are all very kind & helpful, I feel like I can do this now. 

Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I actually meant to say "not much on those you *can't* fix as a rule", they're pretty simple devices.


----------



## FlintNodule (Feb 25, 2012)

That's good, I'm more worried about fixing 'it' than servicing my locos! I know I can do it with you all around to help.  Thanks so much John!


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Funny, I read what you _meant_, not what you said. I didn't see the misnake.


----------



## FlintNodule (Feb 25, 2012)

Me too! Haha... funny how that works.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The mind sees what the mind wants to see.


----------



## FlintNodule (Feb 25, 2012)

Your right John, I read your message just like it said, but didn't notice the wording. I knew what you meant to say. So that's what I saw. I'm putting a bid on a KW today. Wish me luck!


----------

